#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Importing CSV into Access 2007

## extrapulp

I have an access 2007 database that has several linked tables. I am trying to import records from a CSV file I have created. When I run through the wizard on the external data tab and the text file option. After seeing the data in the correct columns in the wizard I get an error that I have no current record. Then another error stating that the import did not work. 

I have googled around and can not find anything regarding this error. 

Any ideas?

Thanks

Brian

----------


## OmegaWes

Are you setting the correct data type for each field being imported? These are settings you can choose in the import wizard.

Also, but i highly doubt this is the problem, check to make sure the CSV file is formatted properly. An out of place comma might be the issue if it wasn't encapsulated in double quotes. If your saving the file from Excel, then i highly doubt it is the issue but it is worth a shot. 

you can alos try to open the CSV file back up in Excel (DO NOT SAVE) and check to make sure all the data is in the appropriate columns. If some of the data is off a column or two, or is just split incorrectly then you have extra commas.

Let me know, if this doesn't help I'll find another solution.

thank you,

----------


## extrapulp

OmegaWes,

I have massaged the data types as I was getting an error at first with incompatable data types.

I have aligned the data but only looked at it in excel. I am also saving it from excel as a .CSV.

If you would like I can post the CSV file for you to look at if that will help along with the data types of the fields in access. 

I am working on converting the backend to SQL. I have used the SSMA tool to help with this and during one of the tests some data was moved to SQL. I am not sure how it was removed from access but there are a lot of records that are missing from the access DB that are in the SQL. I created the CSV from the SQL originally. Then I had to change the data to fit the fields in excel. Now I am getting the no current record error.

I will post up the fields and types with some sample data that I have in the CSV in about 20 minutes.

Thanks for the help!

Brian

----------


## extrapulp

Here is the info from the database
Field 		Type
RID		AutoNumber
RunNo		Number
Cartridge	Yes/No
DID		Number
Date		Date/Time
Quantity	Text
Lot		Text
Tool		Text
Press		Text
DieSet		Text
Setup		Text
Operator	Text
Approval	Text
Gage		Text
FreeHeight	Text
Turns		Text
Radius		Text
Angle		Text
Depth		Text
Notes		Memo	
Qnotes		Memo	
Grinds		Text

Sample Data in CSV file in the same order as the fields above
3664,9001,No,1320,12/22/2009,0,320-15,2031-686,3,9,JLB,,,106,0.02,3,-,-,-,YELLOW SPRING,,N/A

Hope this helps.

----------


## OmegaWes

Quick question. Are you importing to a new table or an existing one?

----------


## extrapulp

To an existing table.

----------

